# My first lures



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Well decided to take the plunge and try making a few lures. All three of these were carved from poplar, sealed with tung oil, painted with spray can and coated with some kind of sealer from Jenn Craft. Over all, I am satisfied with results but think I may need to get an airbrush. Spray cans limit what you can do with paint schemes. Also not real sure the sealer will hold up, it does not feel very hard.

Anyone want to throw out suggestions of advice for a novice, I would appreciated the feedback.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=40250&cat=all&limit=last7

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=40249&cat=all&limit=last7

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=40248&cat=all&limit=last7


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

those look great! I realy like the color scheme on them. That idea of letting the wood be the middle color was a great idea too.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are all very sharp, very cleanly made baits. I liked them all.

Have you tried Devcon for the sealer? Its cheap, strong, hard, and easy to use. One coat should do the trick for bass class baits.

Also, you might consider sealing with Minwax sanding sealer. It penetrates well and is compatible with both enamel and water-based paints. Check the tung oil and make sure it has no wax as an ingredient. Some products do, such as deck sealers. Paint in general, does not like wax.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

vc1111 said:


> Those are all very sharp, very cleanly made baits. I liked them all.
> 
> Have you tried Devcon for the sealer? Its cheap, strong, hard, and easy to use. One coat should do the trick for bass class baits.
> 
> Also, you might consider sealing with Minwax sanding sealer. It penetrates well and is compatible with both enamel and water-based paints. Check the tung oil and make sure it has no wax as an ingredient. Some products do, such as deck sealers. Paint in general, does not like wax.


Thanks for the input, will use the sanding sealer next go around. Where do I get Devcon? Does it spray or brush on? Is it water clean up?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Unbelievable for your first baits! Especially considering your limited supplies. You are going to be making some amazing baits once you get into it further and learn the ins and outs. Very impressive all the way around! Great job!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those look great. I love that color combo. Neat idea with the clear wood in the center of the bait.

The crowd cries for more!!!!!!

John


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

..SConner...Those are some good looking baits...Paint job looks great...If I were a fish I would be glad to eat oneNICE WORK...C..L...


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i love ur baits, i love seeing the wood on the sides, great start ,welcome to the madness, u can get the devcon at walmart, its a two part epoxy, u have to mix equal amount, the end of a pop can works great for mixing.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Natural color schemes....first baits....very nice. They all will catch fish ...go with Vince's suggestion and try the sanding sealer and devcon...it will work perfect for bass baits ,easy to use and will look good. Now that you've taken the plunge, you're hooked for good.........

Rod


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Good job. You'll be in the workshop all winter.


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice baits. I like the minnow the best. 

Since you are thinking off it, now would be a great time to pick up an airbrush, lot of places have 40-50% off sales, plus Christmas sales. You'll need an air compressor too. I tried it with one of the air-cans that you hook up to an airbrush, and it was pretty much a total joke.

If you are eyeing one at Michaels, you can buy a single Createx bottle of paint for like $3.00 and you should get a 40-50% off coupon at the register. That would help a lot with getting an air brush at an affordable price


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Great work ... did you use a lathe to carve the popper?


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

socdad said:


> Great work ... did you use a lathe to carve the popper?


Don't have a lathe. Rough cut shapes on a scroll saw in 2 dimensions, widdled edges and sanded. I am working on a torpedo that was real tough to get round.

Scroll saw and hand drill were only power tools used.


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow - great firsts!


----------

